# Games that could of been better.



## Sparticle (Aug 23, 2009)

Ever play a game and just know that it could have been much better if the designers did so and so.

My beef is with Spore. Could of easily have been made better if they just made it more challenging and lengthened each of the stages , and if they let you control more than one ship in space mode.

Anyone else have any other examples of games that in your opinion could have been made more enjoyable?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 23, 2009)

Mega Man X6.

Good god.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Agreed with X6

any recent pokemon game.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

Fable fucking II.

Waay worse than Fable 1.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Fable III Better be promising
And have flavoured condoms.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh man, Fable 2.  Fable 2 could have been SO much better.  The creators promised a ton of new content and what do we get?  A dog and a few guns. The game world could have been bigger too.  I was expecting the game to be kind of long, but no, it only took me 2 days to beat it. "This is going to be the best RPG ever." says the creator...yeah...try a little harder next time.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2009)

Brawl. It's my favorite game, but it has lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 23, 2009)

KinaroKaze said:


> Oh man, Fable 2.  Fable 2 could have been SO much better.  The creators promised a ton of new content and what do we get?  A dog and a few guns. The game world could have been bigger too.  I was expecting the game to be kind of long, but no, it only took me 2 days to beat it. "This is going to be the best RPG ever." says the creator...yeah...try a little harder next time.


I actually made a text wall about Fable II's assness in another forum.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 23, 2009)

Halo 3
Shellshock 2
COD 5
Time Shift
GTA 4
there are so many to name.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 23, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic 2: Sith Lords. Sure even completed the story wasn't better than KOTOR's story about redemption and ancient technology (that's still far advanced by our standards.) 

But it was massivly rushed to make its deadline. So much cut content and exed character development.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Time Shift
> GTA 4





Digitalpotato said:


> Knights of the Old Republic 2: Sith Lords. Sure even completed the story wasn't better than KOTOR's story about redemption and ancient technology (that's still far advanced by our standards.)
> 
> But it was massivly rushed to make its deadline. So much cut content and exed character development.



These, and Clive Barker's Jericho.

Also: Mass Effect. Its combat and general gameplay could have been better in my opinion. It was still kind of fun, but I just couldn't play through it more than a few times.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 23, 2009)

Starfox Assault and Phantom Hourglass come to mind. Starfox Assault was way too short and had poor multiplayer (although it was a huge improvement over SF64's). And Phantom Hourglass was just... Ugh. It pains me to know that it's a real, official Zelda game.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

HAVE. Could HAVE been better.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 23, 2009)

Oblivion.

They should not have put in that retarded speechcraft minigame.  Thankfully, modders found a way to get rid of it.
They should not have made lockpicking so pathetically easy (it makes the skill nearly worthless).  Thankfully, there are mods to address this.
They should not have... you know what, fuck it, there are so many things wrong with the base game, and player-created mods fix nearly every damn one of those things.  It's fucking sad when the players have to fix the game.

Fallout 3.

IT COULD HAVE BEEN SOMETHING BESIDES OBLIVION 2: POST-APOC BOOGALOO.  Fuckin' Bethesda.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oblivion.
> 
> They should not have put in that retarded speechcraft minigame.  Thankfully, modders found a way to get rid of it.
> They should not have made lockpicking so pathetically easy (it makes the skill nearly worthless).  Thankfully, there are mods to address this.
> They should not have... you know what, fuck it, there are so many things wrong with the base game, and player-created mods fix nearly every damn one of those things.  It's fucking sad when the players have to fix the game.



a few problems in FO3 same, so Bethesda makes it, then lots of mods come and adress a number of problems, like length.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

Fable 2
Any recent Fatal Fury Games
Halo 3
Megaman Starforce 1&2
RE5
Ect.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> COD 5


What did you expect from Treyarch?

Anywho:

*Killzone 2* - Horrifically short, bad controls
*Prototype* - Rather average, short.
*Sonic Chronicles* - It'd be _awesome_ if I could use a healing spell without having to perfect quicktime events
*Every new Sonic game since the SA series* - No explanation needed.
*SSB: Melee and Brawl* - For some reason, they "feel" totally different and there seems to be input lag. Having been rather good at SSB64, I fail at these and hence dislike them greatly. I suppose it's not fair to blame them for me sucking, but something changed from the original that totally threw me off altogether.

There's more, but I figure those are mainstream enough.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 24, 2009)

diddy kong racing for DS. the graphics suck SO bad. >_<


----------



## Matt (Aug 24, 2009)

Resident evil 5
Halo3
Brawl


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

PERSONAL OPINION: ALL OF THEM. 

Games never live up to what i wish they where. I get board with video games easily.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 24, 2009)

*I have a friend who is a major Tomb Raider fan and said that the newest game, Tomb Raider Underworld, was a let down. I am just finishing Anniversary so I haven't go to play it yet. I'm not sure what he was whining about but one of the things he mentioned was that the game was too short. It only took him a couple of days to beat. 

Has anyone here played? Or feel the same way?*


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> HAVE. Could HAVE been better.



Noted


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 24, 2009)

the second Tak & the Power of Juju... when it came time for me to fight TRaylok's monsters, i couldnt do anything to the monster. what the gamefaq walkthru said didnt match up with the game. and i DID try it a second time and got the same error.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 24, 2009)

The problem with Oblivion is that it was build with the console specs as opposed to its predecessors which are build with the PC specs in mind. But yeah, thank goodness for mods.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 24, 2009)

Assassins creed was horribly repetitive 
Mirrors edge was short and some of the textures were bad 
mercenaries 2 , glitchy and repetitive 
Mario kart wii , THOSE GOD DAM BLUE SHELLS


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 24, 2009)

Shinzar said:


> Mario kart wii , THOSE GOD DAM BLUE SHELLS











On-topic, I'd have to say almost every videogame of this generation. Graphics are getting better, but the quality of games is worsening.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 24, 2009)

pokemon, every color since blue and red have been the EXACT SAME GAME. they just make new pokemon and slightly twitch the graphics. the biggest thing that pisses me off is the battle animation, its all just cardboard cut outs of pokemons like someone holding them on a stick waving them around. put some dam effort into the game.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 24, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> On-topic, I'd have to say almost every videogame of this generation. Graphics are getting better, but the quality of games is worsening.




Agreed most games of this generation are first person shooters , i am getting sick of fighting the nazis in ww2 something a bit more original please?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeeeah, X6 was shit. >_>


----------



## Seas (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll bring up Oblivion like others did here.
If Bethesda would have just kept Morrowind's character development system and weapon categories (maybe even expanded it) , I would be a happy person.
Also, it was a problem with ES 3, 4 and FO3 too, that you could just instantly bring up your inventory right in the middle of a fight and use like five healing items and continue a fight fully healed in the time the A.I. couln't even make an attack. It just made all these games easy-mode (bring tons of potions=almostgodmode).


----------



## Koray (Aug 24, 2009)

Prototype could be better... It's really repetitive, it's all like kill, absorb, finish; kill, absorb, finish etc.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2009)

Brawl. I totally didn't like it.
Zelda's Majora's Mask. HATE THAT THREE DAY THING. HAAAAAAAAAAATE.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 24, 2009)

Remy said:


> Brawl. I totally didn't like it.
> Zelda's Majora's Mask. HATE THAT THREE DAY THING. HAAAAAAAAAAATE.



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/160px-Moon.png?t=1251154397

But yeah, that three day limit was total BS, but there's a glitch that lets you stop it.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 25, 2009)

Left 4 dead, Mirrors edge, Amped 3... They'd have all been better if they were longer! I loved them but I wanted more!

Oh and Amped 3 maybe needed some proper multiplayer among other things but it controlled nicely so free riding was always fun.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

KinaroKaze said:


> Oh man, Fable 2.  Fable 2 could have been SO much better.  The creators promised a ton of new content and what do we get?  A dog and a few guns. The game world could have been bigger too.  I was expecting the game to be kind of long, but no, it only took me 2 days to beat it. "This is going to be the best RPG ever." says the creator...yeah...try a little harder next time.



Yeah you obviously did not hear the stuff about the first game when it was in development. Molyneux promised a WHOLE lot of stuff that didn't get put into the game. Things like children and such that were only partially added onto the second game. He obviously likes to make promises that he can't keep. Oh and he also claimed before Fable was released that it would be "The greatest game ever" Sure it was a fun hack and slash, with classic RPG elements and fun satire of fantasies. But it was not the best game ever.



Runefox said:


> *Killzone 2* - Horrifically short, bad controls



Did you ever play the first one? When I got the first game I felt it was unfinished. Horrible framerate, multiplayer, weapons just everything was bad. The campaign was... _okay _to play. Not good in the least. If you look at a game like Timesplitters Future Perfect. Everything (and I do mean everything) looks and feels perfect and there for a reason. The campaign is fluid and nice to play. The multiplayer recreates classic Goldeneye while adding Halo-ish elements into the mix. The characters are comical. The weapons are numerous and diverse. There is even a map maker. But with Killzone it felt like they had millions of ideas and they crammed all of them into there. What the result was, was a horrible overhyped game.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

Resident Evil 5: Don't get me wrong, I do love this game, but it could've been better. For instance, why can't you walk around in aim mode? Isn't that a crucial element during action sequences?
Why is Sheva Alomar such an annoying dipshit during combat?
Why isn't there a survival-horror mode?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, wow, how could I forget Two Worlds? If it wasn't so laggy and the voice acting wasn't so comically bad it could have been much better.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2009)

mass effect. the game itself is AWESOME but i have some complaints:
-the inventory sucks. its overly complicated and it takes forever to change equipment and upgrades!
-the squad AI blows... i press down for the cover order and they dont even move! they just stand there and complain that their shields are down because they are taking hits >.>;
-could have used a tiny bit more time, there are many bugs and glitches, some even require you to restart the game....
-since the game itself is a little bit more complicated it could have used some more tutorials. it just tells you how to use the combat commands properly but overall i was a little lost during the first 2 hours =/
-the game needs some time to reload all textures after loading a safegame.
-vehicle controls blow!

but other than that im more than happy with it^^


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Did you ever play the first one? When I got the first game I felt it was unfinished. Horrible framerate, multiplayer, weapons just everything was bad. The campaign was... _okay _to play. Not good in the least. If you look at a game like Timesplitters Future Perfect. Everything (and I do mean everything) looks and feels perfect and there for a reason. The campaign is fluid and nice to play. The multiplayer recreates classic Goldeneye while adding Halo-ish elements into the mix. The characters are comical. The weapons are numerous and diverse. There is even a map maker. But with Killzone it felt like they had millions of ideas and they crammed all of them into there. What the result was, was a horrible overhyped game.



Playing Killzone made me dizzy as all hell.  Especially when throwing grenades.  Realistic perspective and shit is overrated sometimes.  Also, PS2 CONTROLLER FAILS AT FPS GAMING.  Made the Sniper Rifle unusable for me.  And CPUs were abusive cheats in deathmatches, not to mention the fact that weapon balance was totally out of whack (Helghast light machine gun = fucking ineffectual, nearly anything explosive = screamingly OPed, the ISA (? think that's right) light-medium machine gun w/rocket launcher is an overpowered BEAST, ISA rifle = piece of shit with heavy recoil, grenade launcher is the only thing that makes it worth using.)


----------



## Wreth (Aug 25, 2009)

Jaws Unleashed


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Why is Sheva Alomar such an annoying dipshit during combat?



That is actually a simple answer. Capcom doesn't change such a crucial money maker. Why change something that can actually get people to buy more copies of games. In this case, since the AI for her is so bad you might persuade your friend to purchase a copy of the game, just to play co-op with so you can get past a particular part. Capcom is further showing how big a monopoly they are.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> That is actually a simple answer. Capcom doesn't change such a crucial money maker. Why change something that can actually get people to buy more copies of games. In this case, since the AI for her is so bad you might persuade your friend to purchase a copy of the game, just to play co-op with so you can get past a particular part. Capcom is further showing how big a monopoly they are.


... Or players can just hand a second controller to a friend and play coop with one copy.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> ... Or players can just hand a second controller to a friend and play coop with one copy.



Gamers have friends? Surely you jest. Everything Hollywood tells me is that gamers are bloated pimply faced guys who live in basements and have never spoken to a female.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Gamers have friends? Surely you jest. Everything Hollywood tells me is that gamers are bloated pimply faced guys who live in basements and have never spoken to a female.



YES OF COURSE, and all us furries our overweight nerds who have not set foot out our basements in a decade


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Gamers have friends? Surely you jest. Everything Hollywood tells me is that gamers are bloated pimply faced guys who live in basements and have never spoken to a female.


I have a few gamer friends off the net, and they have friends who have friends who have friends. I have yet to meet a gamer with no friends. :\


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 25, 2009)

Halo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii. They could have toned down the cheap attacks by the AI on 150cc. The AI on that level gives new meaning to the term "ass-rape".


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to bend the rules a little bit, and mention the GameCube. For the most part it's a fine console, but it could've been so much better if it had online capability. There's so many games that just scream to be played online.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I have to bend the rules a little bit, and mention the GameCube. For the most part it's a fine console, but it could've been so much better if it had online capability. There's so many games that just scream to be played online.



It did, just the only game(s) that used it's online capability was Phantasy Star Online.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2009)

Any recent Sonic 3D game.
Spiderman 3
The Force Unleashed (PS3 and 360 versions)
Any game-based-on-film games that sucked.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> The Force Unleashed (PS3 and 360 versions)



What was wrong with it?


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirror's Edge: Terribly short, Had a good storyline IMO, but needed to be longer, maybe ME:2 will be better?

Also, The shitpile of all Sim City games: Sim City Societies, could have been much better if they put more work into it, it has potential, but EA half assed it...


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Also, The shitpile of all Sim City games: Sim City Societies, could have been much better if they put more work into it, it has potential, but EA half assed it...


 
I found Sim City was more of an esoteric RTS. There was no blood or killing. All you did really was build a city and answer complaints by the citizens.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 26, 2009)

*Wolfenstein* for Xbox 360 it had good interesting storyline and Mission quest, but to me it has sucky game play when it comes to the Boss Fights.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 26, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> *Wolfenstein* for Xbox 360 it had good interesting storyline and Mission quest, but to me it has sucky game play when it comes to the Boss Fights.



Remember Wolfenstein 3D's boss battles consisted mainly of pelting them with as much lead from your minigun as possible.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Remember Wolfenstein 3D's boss battles consisted mainly of pelting them with as much lead from your minigun as possible.


 

Yeah, but new one that I  brought pissed me off there was one boss fight I did where I had to make a Berserk Beast charge at a Pillar it was similar Gears of War boss fight, I understand ID made the game but they didn't have rip off idea's from another game just to make it cool.

Multiplayer is still old school in away but not that great.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 26, 2009)

Games that could have been better?

I'll bite -- mercenaries 2.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Games that could have been better?
> 
> I'll bite -- mercenaries 2.



The original was a blast, how did they manage to fuck up on the sequel?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, that reminds me. Lord of The Rings Conquest. I was really excited when I heard about a LOTR Battlefront style game, but it just wasn't that great.


----------



## Taernost (Aug 27, 2009)

I have to agree with Pokemon; the basic workings of the series have been locked in stagnation since game 1, the graphical increases have been marginal at best, the music is sometimes decent but they refuse to really do anything with it (surely they can make use of the new systems' better sound palettes by now), and while the stories can sometimes be interesting, they're always shoved into the back row. I had hopes when they made Coliseum that they might finally make a fleshed out Pokemon game, but I couldn't even make myself keep playing it past the 2nd boss battle (and I didn't even bother with the sequel).


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> What was wrong with it?



What was wrong with it?!
*Laggy controls.
*Starkiller can't get up any faster? Especially when getting, IDK, clobbered by a f@#king Purge Trooper.
*Repetitive Star Destroyer mini game.
*Some combos did not work.
*Repetitive gameplay all around.
*Er, did you have to sign onto this Lucas? There was barely anything "Unleashed" about the game
*Lack of pacing.


----------



## Ares (Aug 27, 2009)

fallout 3 could and should have been better


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 27, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Mirror's Edge: Terribly short, Had a good storyline IMO, but needed to be longer, maybe ME:2 will be better?




There's not going to be one.  Originally, Mirror's Edge was supposed to be much longer.  But EA, thinking they'd milk the game into a franchise, made Dice break it down into a trilogy.  The first game sold poorly, so there's not going to be a sequel.

Edit:  Nevermind, I just read EA's giving them a second chance with the series.   :V


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 27, 2009)

Taernost said:


> I have to agree with Pokemon; the basic workings of the series have been locked in stagnation since game 1, the graphical increases have been marginal at best, the music is sometimes decent but they refuse to really do anything with it (surely they can make use of the new systems' better sound palettes by now), and while the stories can sometimes be interesting, they're always shoved into the back row. I had hopes when they made Coliseum that they might finally make a fleshed out Pokemon game, but I couldn't even make myself keep playing it past the 2nd boss battle (and I didn't even bother with the sequel).



Well all things considering. Most of the games attempt to remain nostalgic by keeping the graphics reminiscent of 8 bit like generations 1-2 were. Remember this is pokemon and we are dealing with Nintendo. It's not how good the game is, it's how well it will sell. Storylines don't matter in the least bit here. Pokemon in their view doesn't even need a storyline. Just the player going through gyms to the Elite Four line in Generation 1. Any storyline you see was tacked on during pre-production and simply edged into there. The majority of the game's development was on it's setting, characters and of course, pokemon.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2009)

Resistance 2.  The first one was SO FUCKING GOOD.  The second one was just meh.


----------



## Torinir (Aug 27, 2009)

Ares said:


> fallout 3 could and should have been better



It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't like to lock up solid at random. >.>


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 28, 2009)

Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts. They could have done way better and keep the old moves but after watching the end from beating the game it hints on a new sequel so Banjo threezie had better be good!


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The original was a blast, how did they manage to fuck up on the sequel?


It was a release for the PS2 originally. :/

Lots of low resolution textures, not a lot of optimization.

It's a great game for destruction, but most of that is limited now due to fuel costs. Intriguing story, if you're willing to understand the actual history behind it (i.e, the history of venzuslaulasula.)


----------

